# Sopressata update  Finished 11/22/19



## tropics (Oct 12, 2019)

2 KG Sopressata Started 10/11/19
Going for 30% maybe 35%
Had to make a place to hang them.
Plastic cabinet






Hanging





Richie
31 % loss 





Not enough going to go for 36% on the bigger one





Cut in half it taste great just doesn't have the texture





Slices great with a knife





May be one more week to finish.
We will dispose of this this weekend
No volunteers needed
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2019)

You seem to be eating well these days Richie, the sausage looks real good.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> You seem to be eating well these days Richie, the sausage looks real good.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris Thanks they are taking on color already.
When are you going to start making sausage?
Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2019)

tropics said:


> Chris Thanks they are taking on color already.
> When are you going to start making sausage?
> Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
> Richie



Soon I hope, I have to finish off the kitchen addition dinning room first. 

Chris


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Soon I hope, I have to finish off the kitchen addition dinning room first.
> 
> Chris



Chris I know what ya mean!! My wife wants me to redo the bath room floor ROFPMP it will wait for me to get the trees cut and yard graded 4 more big oaks going down.
Richie


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 13, 2019)

Dang. Gonna be gooood!!


----------



## tropics (Oct 14, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Dang. Gonna be gooood!!



Yes sir color looks good 





Richie


----------



## xray (Oct 14, 2019)

That’s gonna be good!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 14, 2019)

How long you going to ferment?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 14, 2019)

Looking good Richie I too need to try some sausage of some kind. You and Rick make it look so easy.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Oct 14, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> How long you going to ferment?



Adam I was going to fridge it today but the basement is only 63* so tomorrow morning,that will be 3 and 1/2 days.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 14, 2019)

Watching . I always go 72 hours as long as the temp is 60 to 70 degrees . What starter did you use ? My t-spx is almost gone , want to try the new one Nepas listed .


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2019)

Watching!


----------



## tropics (Oct 14, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looking good Richie I too need to try some sausage of some kind. You and Rick make it look so easy.
> 
> Warren


Warren I used my jerky cannon to do this,the 70mm bag fits over the barrel Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 14, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Watching . I always go 72 hours as long as the temp is 60 to 70 degrees . What starter did you use ? My t-spx is almost gone , want to try the new one Nepas listed .



Rich I usually do 72 hrs at 70* so giving it a few extra,and I need to free up a shelve in the fridge.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 14, 2019)

Like the idea of putting bag over the barrel of the jerky gun. Will have to try that I have some 4" bags and Owens red barn mix I just need to do.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Oct 16, 2019)

disco said:


> Watching!



They went in the fridge yesterday morning,smell great already.
Pic update





Fridge looks empty without the Hocks an Corned Beef
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 8, 2019)

Updated 11/8/19
Pics added 31 % loss need s more 
Richie
Pics in original post


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 8, 2019)

Lookin good . Pics look great , but I've been there . 30 % is still to soft for me too . 
Waiting for the finish .


----------



## tropics (Nov 8, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Lookin good . Pics look great , but I've been there . 30 % is still to soft for me too .
> Waiting for the finish .


My wife wants to eat it like a pepperoni LOL We will slice it for the kids to taste.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2019)

tropics said:


> My wife wants to eat it like a pepperoni LOL We will slice it for the kids to taste.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie


Rich Finished the other sausage today total drying was 39°F 6 weeks not bad.






I'm ready for some Cheese and Crackers after slicing it,the smell is awesome.
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks great ! Nice work .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks great Richie send ups address will send cheese in return for a sample.  

Warren


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great Richie send ups address will send cheese in return for a sample.
> 
> Warren


Warren Thank you it is good Thanks for the like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

